# um...how big do mystery snails get?



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

there are several different typse of these snails and some do get quite large


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> there are several different typse of these snails and some do get quite large


I agree with above.

Pictures would help to identify what type.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

*Before and after*

Petsmart said it is a blue mystery snail. I think it's mutant ninja snail.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

what size tanks is it in and what all do you feed it. i dont think it will get any bigger than that mine were about that size before they died. but my water is a bit soft to them so they died due to shell erosion. there are some types of mystery that get huge like hand size. these are not my pics just some i found but i do belive these are illegal in the use just like the columbian rams horn so i dont think you got sold one.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

yepper. What wicca is referring to is Pomacea canaliculata which get to be around 3" in size. These are illegal to cross state lines though.

You have a blue mystery snail (diffusa). Pretty aren't they?

BTW, the shell is actually golden, but due to the dark body it makes the shell appear dark (blue).


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i think it is probably about max size and the body/foot of the snail might get a bit bigger but the shell probably wont


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

there are over 200 species of apple snails. you do have Pomacea bridgesii diffusa, which appears to be at its max size. They are generally herbivorous, but are scavengers as well. it is important to feed them a specific diet to maintain health, preferably one high in calcium for shell growth.


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Dont mean to hijack, but are these snails safe with small fish, shrimp, and assassins? Looks really cool.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

PlantedTankLover said:


> Dont mean to hijack, but are these snails safe with small fish, shrimp, and assassins? Looks really cool.


Definitely safe with shrimp and small fish. I don't know if an assassin snail could take one down or not.


----------



## musician71604 (May 5, 2012)

I've heard assassins can gang up on a mystery, so I'd be hesitant to try it.


----------



## Blueangel (Aug 19, 2012)

Dose look to be a blue apple to me looks great and they can get to be 2'' some may get a bit bigger from what i have read up on them but then agin some my stay small


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

PlantedTankLover said:


> Dont mean to hijack, but are these snails safe with small fish, shrimp, and assassins? Looks really cool.


Some fish like cichlids, bettas and guppies will nip or bite off the feelers. In some cases, the snail can partially re-grow these, but it causes quite a bit of stress and I'm sure it doesn't feel too good.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

musician71604 said:


> I've heard assassins can gang up on a mystery, so I'd be hesitant to try it.


I can tell you first hand they will take down a mystery snail. I've lost a couple to my assassins.


----------

